# Vizsla's - As a hunting dog?



## skoal1_ry (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm in the process of looking for my first hunting dog. I've hunted with mostly labs in the past and a few english springers, they were my buddies dogs. I'm just wondering if anyone has hunted with a Vizsla and i want to know the experiece you have had or any suggestions regarding if I should or should not pursue this breed. I have two young boys, 5 and 2.5 and so the dog will need to be good with them as well. I will do mostly upland game hunting (90% of time) with a limited exposure to waterfowl (10%). Any ideas or suggestions would be helpful.....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

No dog should be with kids that young unsupervised ever. For the protection of the kid and the dog.

V's are soft dogs closer working that require a gentle touch if thats your personality then it would be a good match.

Research the lines carefully and honestly tell each breeder what you are looking for and ask for references.

If you've never trained a dog you will need some help with a soft breed and would be well advised to find someone that likes the breed in your area and speak to them about it.

I've trained a lot of dogs and soft breeds are always the hardest for me to train. With two kids that young you might be a lot better of purchasing a trained dog, training dogs takes time and commitmant. Both are kind of hard to find with two little kids in the house.

I dont see them as much of a cold weather waterfowl dog


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

I own one. I had lab's and moved back to pointers after 20 years. I do have to admit that this is my dog's first "full" season as she is 16 month's, but I am finding I have to get use to the pointer way of hunting. She is great as long as the birds hold tight, but has not learned when to "run it down" Every time I get her on birds in CRP I find myself releasing the flushers to get the birds up. I think she needs more experience.

In the house they love attention! Love to be next to someone if not up playing(chewing) I don't find them as "intelligent" as the lab's. I find my dog can not go more than two days without a 6-8 mile run.

PS: MINE has a natural instict though, and LOTS OF IT when it comes to hunting.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Shes doing what shes bred to do they are not supposed to "run it down or flush it" ever.

Teach her to relocate on point by teaching her that she can move after you touch her head and say ok, but dont do that until you have walked around kicking the grass in front of her to see with the bird is there.

The last thing you want her to do is start flushing.


----------



## skoal1_ry (Oct 16, 2007)

Bobm - yes, i totally understand the fact of leaving kids and dogs alone unattended, won't happen if i have a say/choice in that matter.

As for the cold climate, that won't be much of a concern either at least if the falls and winters here in the midwest continue in this same pattern as the past 8-10 years.

You did bring up a good point about training and time consumption, I feel that that will be a concern no matter what type of dog i get as my boys always want to spend time with me. So do you think i should pursue a smarter breed that has more instinctual behavior than a Vizsla?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

No I think Vs are smart dogs with good instincts IF you research the line. It may take a little more time and effort but I would travel to several kennels and actaully observe the dogs.

IF you have a quick temper, I used to but have mellowed with age, then I would not get a soft breed you can make a mistake very easy with one.

Labs GSP's and EP's will usaully rebound from someone losing their temper with and over correcting, better than most other breeds.

By the way I want to be clear I am not advocating being rough with a dog, there is never any reason to be and it always sets you back and undermines you relationship with the dog.

So just do a little soul searching and then you have to make the decision.

My gut tells me that a well bred GSP out of calm lines would be your best bet , easy to train easier to have around kids, and handles cold well.

Dogs like Cindy at Honeyrun Kennel breeds. Dont go out and buy a high powered big going dog for your first dog it will just frustrate you.

The biggest complaint among new pointer owners is rangeing too far, its something that you will probably change your mind about over time. You will be more comgortable with a dog that hunts within 150 yards or so.

Mine commonly range out 500 plus yards sometimes more, a lot more. That takes some getting used to and is fine on the plains but aggravating in the grouse woods.


----------



## swope (Nov 22, 2006)

If you want a dog that's going to be an inside dog, and you don't mind them always to want be in actual physical contact with you or your wife (preferable both) and you have the time to exercise it 2 hours a day... Get a vizsla.

A good breeding of vizslas are much harder to find then a GSP. Keep that in mind. I don't know anyone personally that has got a want ad section of the paper vizsla, but I've seen them in there, and it's not hard for me to imagine the disappointment when the dog doesn't develop into a hunter.

Vizsla people will tell you that there isn't a split between show and field bred. It's only partly true. There are breeders that hunt their dogs and seek AKC and NAVHDA titles and such as well as go to shows. There are many that just try and crank out puppies that they can sell at $800+ each to whoever will pay.

Basically, to get a good vizsla, you have to really do your research, be willing to drive a long way to pick up the puppy and you have to be willing to wait. Usually, all the pups from a particular breeding will be spoken for long before the sire and the dam meet one another.

What they'll say about vizsla being soft dogs is true. They don't respond to the harsher forms of training. If you're the kind of hot head that feels the need to hit your dog, don't get one. I'm not saying that because I'm some kind of soft-touch bunny hugger. I'm saying it because it won't work out and you'll wish that you got different dog.

They're not for everyone, but I wouldn't trade mine for any other dog. He's a great hunting dog. He gets me lots of invitations to go hunting.

Good luck.


----------

